# MAC questions to be more understanding on whats going on



## Willfabu (Oct 28, 2013)

*So I have been through all the interviews with mac cosmetics i feel pretty confident, after finishing the over the phone interview  she said that the manager at the mac counter will get in touch with me in a few days. today is Monday and she did call me back but i was with a client at the moment and she left me a voice mail saying that she wanting to touch base regarding my interview , so now im kinda freaking out , and nervous hoping i get this perm position. Does anyone know what touch base means during this last step of the interview process thanks. *


----------



## VeronikaJ (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd say its a good sign if they're calling you back. But I don't understand why you don't just call back and find out instead of posting here??


----------



## Willfabu (Oct 29, 2013)

Of course I called back, I'm was just trying to get people's opinion!  But, yay me I got a permanent position  So stress is all over


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

Great, so glad you got it. Let me know how you like working for them. I hope you don't mind me asking


----------

